# Thunderbird Inbox Backup



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

I am a Mozilla Thunderbird email user. I have a lot of emails in my inbox and would like to back these up onto a DVD.
Where are these emails stored?

Thunderbird is installed at C:\Prog.Files\Mozilla Thunderbird\ etc.


----------



## hychesee (Oct 31, 2008)

C:\Documents and Settings\[your user name]\Thunderbird\Profiles\[???.default]\Mail


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

hychesee said:


> C:\Documents and Settings\[your user name]\Thunderbird\Profiles\[???.default]\Mail


 Thanks for the quick reply! Its much appreciated!


----------



## hychesee (Oct 31, 2008)

Now a word to the wise, when I do a back-up or clean install I always let Thunderbird do it's thing and enter all the info as it was before. After verifying that every thing works then go ahead and rename the new file in the above directory to abc or whatever and copy your backup into the same folder making sure it has the same name as the one you just renamed.

Caution! any emails that come in or is sent while testing will be lost once you move the files and rename them.

Just had a thought, it has been years since I've install Thunderbird and there was no utility for doing so, I just searched and found one - I have not read it nor used it but it maybe something to look into.

http://mozbackup.jasnapaka.com/


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

hychesee said:


> Now a word to the wise, when I do a back-up or clean install I always let Thunderbird do it's thing and enter all the info as it was before. After verifying that every thing works then go ahead and rename the new file in the above directory to abc or whatever and copy your backup into the same folder making sure it has the same name as the one you just renamed.
> 
> Caution! any emails that come in or is sent while testing will be lost once you move the files and rename them.


 Gotcha! :yes:


----------



## hychesee (Oct 31, 2008)

Let me now how the automated utility I just added above works -


----------



## kfer (Jan 19, 2009)

Before reinstalling, I just copied that mail folder to some other drive and then restored it after reinstalling. I think that was possibly the best and easy solution for me.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Yes! Thats what I did as well!


----------

